

Marissa Mayer is right - mohamedattahri
http://mohamed.attahri.com/marissa-mayer-is-right

======
bryanwbh
I agree with you.

We have two separate views here on this; one is from the employee's point-of-
view and another one would be from the company's point-of-view.

From the employee's point-of-view, especially for the remote workers, they
have been working remotely and now suddenly a change in company policy which
forces them to work in the office and that undoubtedly affects their
lifestyle. Naturally, humans will resist change and we always look at home a
changing scenario benefits ourselves rather than the larger picture. Sudden
surge in cost of living due to the need to travel or to leave close-by
definitely cannot be ignored.

On the other hand, the company would like to reform and revamp itself. In
order to keep it on its feet to compete with existing Internet giants, it has
to change itself from within. Fundamentally, in every company, the basic unit
for it is its people. Employees must be engaged and the new company direction
and culture being passed from top to bottom. Thus, the need to work in the
same location together to engineer that environment. That will lead to growth
from the inside out, which will contribute to the organic growth of Yahoo.

In my opinion, this stage is important to make Yahoo a force to be reckoned
with. However, Yahoo can help to cushion this by at least providing some basic
subsidies for the needy (in terms of travel allowances or living expenses - if
applicable). Perhaps, that might decrease the resistance of the employees to
work in its office.

------
axelfreeman
If they want to talk they should invite the employes, talk looong about how
they want to fix yahoo and let them do the work at home. The old management
style "be productive now. 10 seconds left." don't work.

